# Home Made Pizza



## Peixaria (Dec 31, 2008)

Whos got what for their favorite pizza dough and also pizza sauce. I got tired of eating box brand 30% saturated fat pizzas for 6 bucks. Even though they are tasty they are definitely not healthy. I have been at it for a week now and cant stop.

The dough Im working with now is:
2cups all purpose The first trials were done using High Gluten bread flour
1 tsp kosher salt mixed 

2 tsp yeast
1 tsp sugar 
1 cup hot water. blended, dissolved

mix dry and wet together to form a rough dough
Once mixed add 3 tbls Olive oil to mix and coat.
Transfer to a greased pail


Seems like enough for 2 crusts
I am actually beginning to make bigger batches and refrigerating the dough for later use.
Refrigeration affects how the crust will rise. Would like some pointers from those who have been there.
It was intended to be a thick crust recipe.
30 minutes in a preheated 430 degree oven

Sauce recipe is:
olive oil
1 bay leaf
1/2 onion finely chopped
3 cloves garlic Minced 
Heat on high for a brief period saute' before turning down heat

Add 28 oz can of Tomato sauce
1 tsp each 
dried oregano
dried basil
dried Marjoram
brown sugar 
white sugar

Red pepper flakes if desired

Turn the whole mess down to 1 notch above warm to finish.
Even better the next day
Top with favorite cheese and stuff and bake accordingly.
Let me know what you have Thanx Peix


----------



## Outrigger (Nov 6, 2006)

From the looks of the recipe (sugar & EVOO) you were aiming at a slightly thicker NY Style pizza, No?

When I read thick-crusted I had in mind Chicago deep dish, Pizza Hut style pan pizza or Foccacia/Sicilian type stuff.

The several day slow-rise cold fermenting is what builds the flavor in the dough. Some folks will add a sourdough starter for extra flavor. The bread flour looks fine in the recipe, but you'd probably want to stay away from using 100% Italian 00 flour for your dough, if you get your hands on it, for the home oven as it needs super high temps to brown up. Outdoor brick oven setups work best for this type of flour.

Let me know what style of pizza you're aiming for and maybe I can offer some tips. I've got pizza sauce in the freezer from six months ago that I just took out tonight.

Dough making is a lot like bread baking - which I haven't done in a while so I'm a bit rusty.

Here's a quick read with some good info, but this guy overrode the temp sensor on his home oven. I'm not endorsing this step though.

http://www.varasanos.com/PizzaRecipe.htm


----------



## Peixaria (Dec 31, 2008)

Very insightful link Outrigger, I was going for a deeper crust that would come out like a deep dish or what the author there had pictured. Not so sure I am ready to attempt it at 800 degrees in my kitchen. Lot of good info there. I am going to start with the cold rise in my fridge to see if it helps. I was using High gluten just because I do bake and have it in big bags. So far I have been pleased with mine and I would presume considerably cheaper than a Digiorno, flavor is close and I know a lot less Saturated Fat. Thanx


----------



## don brinson (Apr 8, 2011)

Go back about 3 pages on this site , i had a few recipes for deep dish and thin crust with sauces


----------



## surfmom (Nov 3, 2012)

how about homemade NY style? or a good Buffalo pizza Any tips?


----------



## don brinson (Apr 8, 2011)

Sorry ,I see I forgot to iclude the thin crust recipe and its sauce recipe. Will do later when back home


----------



## don brinson (Apr 8, 2011)

CRISPY THIN CRUST PIZZA DOUGH
yields 1 pizza crust

1C all purpose flour
1/4 t active dry yeast
1/4 t kosher salt
6 Tablespoons 65 degree water

mix all ingredients is a bowl
fold together until dough just forms
place on a floured work surface
knead the dough for 3 to 4 minutes
lightly drizzle with olive oil
place in bowl and cover.
let dough rest for 1.5 hours

PIZZA SAUCE
Makes 4 pizza's

15 oz tomato sauce 
1 Tablespoon tomato paste
2t sugar
2t dried oregano
dash of each - red pepper flakes, fresh lemon juice, salt pepper

In a sauce pan add tomato sauce, paste, sugar, oregano and red pepper flakes and combine.
cook over low heat 8-10 minutes
add lemon juice and season to taste with salt and pepper

put a pizza stone in oven and preheat at 500 degrees for 1 hour
roll dough into 12 inch circle , cover with sauce and topping of your choosing.
Put corn meal on top of stone so dough does not stick.
cook for 5 to 7 minutes
enjoy


----------



## Outrigger (Nov 6, 2006)

Peixaria, forgot to mention awesome resource for making the home-done pie you're aiming for.

http://www.pizzamaking.com/forum/index.php

Some folks, when making different sauces, will add what D. Brison did and brighten up the final flavors with a hint of acidity - lemon juice, balsamic, red wine vinegar. You'll also run across recipes that deepen the initial sauce flavoring by sauteing/dissolving a sliver of anchovy into the sauce up front. I just use a dab from a tube of anchovy paste that I keep in the fridge.

Check out the SeriousEats website for decent recipes on various styles of pizza and also look up Pizza Kettle on that site too. It's a great read. They did some experimenting around and came up with a final modification that turns a Weber kettle into a pseudo-brick oven with spiraling temps.

I got a great recipe for Pizza Hut type deep dish style dough if that's something you're interested in.


----------

